

Mousetrapjs bind to elements extension - invalid_arg
http://invalid-arg.github.io/2013/04/01/mousetrap-bind-elements.html

======
mschuster91
Cool, I'll definitely use this in my next project. But one thing is strange
(German keyboard, Google Chrome Dev): it's not Ctrl+; which popups the tiny
bubbles, but Ctrl+Ü instead. Do you use scancodes... or better yet, how does
the actual binding work?!

